
RdRand Performance as Bad as ~3% Original Speed with CrossTalk/Srbds Mitigation - jdright
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=RdRand-3-Percent
======
olliej
wow, that is quite a substantial impact. Can someone explain why RDRAND has
any off core buffers?

